# HomeLink button in TESLA app



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

I bought my M3 on 1/19, and have 13 days left to decide if I am going to get EAP for $5500.
I have a short commute on surface streets with no rush hour traffic and rarely take road trips, so I'm ambivalent about EAP.
What I love, however is the HomeLink button on the SUMMON page of the TESLA app on my iPhone.
I am renting a garage (only access is the garage door), so using the HomeLink button is perfect.

*Does anyone know if that SUMMON page (with the wonderful HomeLink button) will stick around if I don't purchase EAP?*


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

Its gone in my car since my Autopilot trial ended. I liked the garage door feature as well.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

You don't need to use the mobile app or have EAP for Homelink support. You can set it up from the car's touchscreen and have it automatically or manually open/close your garage door.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

@Park2670 -- Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

@BluestarE3 -- unfortunately the touchscreen isn't accessible from outside the garage!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Summon is part of Enhanced Autopilot so it will be gone once your trial ends.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

What situation is making you want to be able to open your garage door with the Tesla app? If you just prefer not to have to carry the garage door remote, you can install a keypad opener just outside the garage door. They're about $20 at Home Depot if I remember right.

Another idea, if your garage is within WiFi range of your home, is to install a smart garage door controller. This is usually about $80 to $120. It attaches to your opener and lets you control your door from your phone, as well as letting you know its open/closed status.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

@Johnston -- see original post: I am renting the garage (will likely move to a different one in the complex once or twice again), and I would like to not have to carry around an opener (too easily set off accidentally, etc). WiFi out of the question due to distance from apartment.

Late last night, I found an app that I think solves the problem: *Toolbox*. It's inelegant, and lacks some features of the Tesla app, but I can use it for the opener. So for now, I'm all set.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Reflex said:


> @Johnston -- see original post: I am renting the garage (will likely move to a different one in the complex once or twice again), and I would like to not have to carry around an opener (too easily set off accidentally, etc). WiFi out of the question due to distance from apartment.
> 
> Late last night, I found an app that I think solves the problem: *Toolbox*. It's inelegant, and lacks some features of the Tesla app, but I can use it for the opener. So for now, I'm all set.


3rd party app should work I suppose, since the HomeLink function itself isn't tied to EAP.


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

Interesting. Let me know how that goes!


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

*UPDATE: *
The Toolbox app works, and I expect it will continue to work after the end of my EAP trial period. 
It would be nice if the Tesla app had a HomeLink virtual button at the top of the app (maybe next to the Loot Box).
It would really be nice if I felt like to could justify the cost of EAP, too! 
Sigh.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Reflex said:


> *UPDATE: *
> The Toolbox app works, and I expect it will continue to work after the end of my EAP trial period.
> It would be nice if the Tesla app had a HomeLink virtual button at the top of the app (maybe next to the Loot Box).
> It would really be nice if I felt like to could justify the cost of EAP, too!
> Sigh.


I'm guessing the reason it is attached to the Summon screen may be because it requires the phone to be within vicinity of car before you can open garage door with it.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

@Johnston -- the designer put it there for the convenience of someone who plans to summon their car out of the garage (makes sense). However, for the few of us who don't get EAP, the summon page disappears from the app and we lose the HomeLink button!!

*The good news is that anyone who prefers (or needs) to use a smartphone as a HomeLink actuator can grab the Toolbox app and get the job done, even without EAP activated.*

*














*


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

*Update, in case anyone could use this information in the future:*

The Toolbox app isn't a viable option, after all, as a stand-alone HomeLink activator.

If the Tesla app isn't open on my iPhone, and the car isn't awake, the Toolbox app fires off an error, and the door doesn't open. I have to reset the iPhone for it to work.

I deleted the app, and bought a door-jamb-mounted keypad for $42. I installed it this morning and will move it as my garage location changes. The keypad is more reliable and quicker.


----------



## El Matadurr (Feb 15, 2019)

Reflex said:


> *Update, in case anyone could use this information in the future:*
> 
> The Toolbox app isn't a viable option, after all, as a stand-alone HomeLink activator.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. This thread is news to me too as the vehicle I may be getting doesn't have EAP activated either.

Regarding the keypad, and apologies if this is just common knowledge, but just keep an eye out for prying passerby trying to video you using the keypad to get its password. Worse yet, the oil on your fingers can wear down the certain buttons pressed, so it may help to keep the pad clean regularly to prevent that.


----------

